
Show HN: Levels.fyi TC Calculator – Factor growth into your 4 year compensation - Zaheer
https://www.levels.fyi/calculator/?co=Google&bs=180000&sg=500000&sbone=35000&bp=10&gr=20&ben_fb=true&ben_fl=true&ben_fd=true&co-2=Apple&bs-2=180000&sg-2=400000&sbone-2=25000&gr-2=40
======
IMAYousaf
This is really cool. I like how flexible this is compared to other calculators
I've seen before. Info like this is now table stakes at any recruiting process
or discussions if available. Anecdotally know that Levels has helped me, and
people like me out a lot.

